# Western or Eastern Hermann tortoise?



## Cerys92 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello 
I was just wondering if anyone could help me identify what kind of Hermann I have. I've always assumed he was an Eastern but he has yellow cheeks, under his eye. I've been told this is a characteristic of the western Hermann. 
Would be great if some one could help 
Thanks in advance, Cerys.


----------



## diamondbp (Feb 24, 2014)

Eastern my friend . Some Easterns exhibit yellow cheeks just usually not to the degree of a western.


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 24, 2014)

Byron is right. 100% Eastern. Westerns look much different and all young Hermann's typically have the yellow sub ocular spot.


----------

